# Antibiotics for Toothache



## Starrgirl (Dec 16, 2008)

Hello,

I'm 9 weeks pregnant with twins and I've got toothache. I went to my dentist yesterday but he wouldn't prescribe me with any antibiotics as I am in my first trimester but today I'm climbing the walls with the pain. 2 paracetamol every 4 hours just ain't cutting it. 

Is there anything else I can take for the pain?

Are any antibiotics safe to take at this stage or pregnancy?

Thanks for help with this!

Starrgirl.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Starrgirl,

Sorry to hear about the toothache   but congrats on the twin bump     

Usually the advice is to try and avoid taking any drugs during first trimester but things can be prescribed if necessary. There are antibiotics that are safe to take in pregnancy (amoxicillin or penicillin are commonly used to treat tooth infections and are okay in pregnancy) Is the tooth definitely infected? (well the gum) If it isn't infected then no point in giving an antibiotic  

If paracetamol isn't helping then you could try Co-codamol (its ok to take for short courses of pain relief if paracetamol doesn't work), similarily a few doses of ibuprofen would be ok too if you needed that. If things don't improve the I'd go back to dentist and insist on treatment as you don't want things to end up worse than they already are. Did dentist say anything at all about it; will it resolve itself, does the tooth need filled/taken out?

Hope you get better soon
Maz x


----------



## Starrgirl (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for your reply Maz.

Amazingly, after a sleepless night from the pain, I was treated with acupuncture and the toothache went! I'm not sure whether it was a coincidence or not but I'm just so relieved! Thank goodness I didn't take any antibiotics.

Actually...can I ask you about something else - not tooth ache related? Sorry if this should be on a different thread.

I'm taking Crinone gel which seems to be acting as a bit of a plug. It seems to build up and build up over about a week and then a massive lump all comes out at the same time. Is this normal or should it be disolving or something?! The reason I ask is that a bit lump came out last night that had old blood in it. I'm concerned that I've missed some bleeding due to the plug that the crinone has caused.

Thanks again!

Starrgirl


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Starrgirl,

The gel doesn't dissolve completely so you can still get build up in the same way you do with the pessaries. It won't be enough to totally block you up though so you would still notice if there was any fresh bleeding. Old blood can be relatively common in early stages after EC/ET and all the poking about so not anything to worry about but do mention it to midwife if you are concerned.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

